# Pesag Watch/Movement



## bridgeman

please can anybody point me in right direction for this company.My internet searchs come up with a defunct swiss company in a swiss canton-the watches and movements do exist some wit bidynator movement others with 21 jewels-1950s judging by sizes-many moons ago there was a similar question on here but no answers!! has knowledge increased.? really grateful for any help on this one.


----------



## Rony

I have one !


----------



## bridgeman

this WAS mine-think it went to someone on thre forum-but never did find much about the company-although seem to think there was an American connection.lovely little thing.

Post a picture of yours?-welcome by the way


----------



## harryblakes7

Your watch, has an ETA 1080 movement, which is a good quality well respected grade, so Pesag obviously a cut above the standard stuff, nice sunburst style dial


----------



## stevieb

I know nothing about the company except i've seen the name show up at auctions. More often on ladies High carat gold cocktail watches from the 60's. Some were very elaborate 2-3k peices with cut stones and diamonds.

Just a guess it may have been a jewellers own / shop brand.

The ones i've seen were excellent quality.


----------

